# Anxiety, Depression and Stress During the COVID-19 pandemic



## toupeemoor (Aug 23, 2021)

Multiple survey studies have demonstrated the mental health burden of COVID-19 globally. However, few studies have examined relevant risk factors for pandemic-related mental health issues. The findings from the current sample add to the growing literature suggesting negative effects of COVID-19 on mental health, while highlighting specific risk factors. Age may be an important factor in predicting mental health during this pandemic.

Has anyone of you or someone you know in any way experienced the negative effects of covid-19 on their mental health? What did you do?


----------



## cacheflisks (Aug 25, 2021)

I have friends who were affected, especially those who got the virus. What you can do is just to talk to them even if it's just virtually, just to let them know that you are there for them.


----------



## toupeemoor (Aug 25, 2021)

How are they feeling now? I agree that talking to our family and friends could really help lessen the worry and fear brought by this pandemic.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 27, 2021)

toupeemoor said:


> Multiple survey studies have demonstrated the mental health burden of COVID-19 globally. However, few studies have examined relevant risk factors for pandemic-related mental health issues. The findings from the current sample add to the growing literature suggesting negative effects of COVID-19 on mental health, while highlighting specific risk factors. Age may be an important factor in predicting mental health during this pandemic.
> 
> Has anyone of you or someone you know in any way experienced the negative effects of covid-19 on their mental health? What did you?



Do you mean people who've had the virus or the pandemic in general?

I've only worked closely with one person who tested positve last year and they were out of work. They recovered but the financial strain took a toll, not to sure how they dealt with it. Myself and the rest of the cast and crew tested negative but out of an abundance of caution, the production took a two week hiatus for everyone to self isolate. (This was during a time when transmission and infection was poorly understood and blanket protection was the order of the day). During that time my mental and financial states were okay.

Currently where I work, the vast majority of our Membership has been working during the pandemic and lockdowns. Our Union and the various Production companies do offer a wide variety of mental health and financial support resources and services to all of the Membership whomever wants to avail themselves to it.


----------



## toupeemoor (Sep 3, 2021)

makeupbyomar said:


> Do you mean people who've had the virus or the pandemic in general?
> 
> I've only worked closely with one person who tested positve last year and they were out of work. They recovered but the financial strain took a toll, not to sure how they dealt with it. Myself and the rest of the cast and crew tested negative but out of an abundance of caution, the production took a two week hiatus for everyone to self isolate. (This was during a time when transmission and infection was poorly understood and blanket protection was the order of the day). During that time my mental and financial states were okay.
> 
> Currently where I work, the vast majority of our Membership has been working during the pandemic and lockdowns. Our Union and the various Production companies do offer a wide variety of mental health and financial support resources and services to all of the Membership whomever wants to avail themselves to it.



That's sad to hear, I hope they are fine now.

Glad to hear that the company you are working with now makes sure that you are all well taken care of.

Personally, were you stressed because of what is happening around you?


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 4, 2021)

toupeemoor said:


> That's sad to hear, I hope they are fine now.
> 
> Glad to hear that the company you are working with now makes sure that you are all well taken care of.
> 
> Personally, were you stressed because of what is happening around you?



Yes they are. Thank you

Yeah they work very closely with the union. At the end-of-the-day it's all about making money for the production company, but now they understand we all have to do it safely during the various lockdowns even if it cost them a little bit more to do so, and there is no additional cost to the cast and crew.

No, because I follow our Covid protocols we have in place, which is wearing PPE and social distancing myself while going to and from work. After two years, it's second nature now. Even with the new mutated variants spreading in Toronto right now, and with the increasing infection rates, I am not stressed or worried because the film and television industry has very strict blanket protocols in place. Also our industry has about a 97% double vaccination rate. (We get regular email updates from the various film unions and guilds), and of course with the production company I am working with. So yeah, not worried. Thanks for asking 

Hopefully you and your family are staying safe. How are you coping with all of this?


----------



## jusd'orange (Sep 22, 2021)

Communication is very important. When we feel upset or depressed, just talk to your family, your friends. It may help a lot.


----------



## mirandamir (Oct 6, 2021)

The pandemic definitely has definitely affected everyone's mental health. I mean just not being able to socialize was a problem in itself and also people getting laid off, business closing, and more. It was an absolute 

Just to share, during the first few months of the pandemic I got laid off from a job I just got 6 months. To be honest it ate me on the insides and gave me anxiety of what will tomorrow because I heard every company was cautious on hiring and most were furloughing people due to the uncertainty of the pandemic. 

I felt like the world was against me at that time. There was a time where I just didn't want to talk to anyone I just wanted to be alone. I knew I needed some help so I signed up for those mental health apps. 

And as soon as I opened the app, the first thing that popped up was Amelia Earhart's famous quote:

“_The most difficult thing is the decision to act; the rest is merely tenacity. The fears are paper tigers. You can do anything you decide to do. You can act to change and control your life; and the procedure, the process is its own reward_” 

And it hit me. Making a decision to go for it despite the uncertainty is really hard for me. But after seeing that quote it somehow gave me life that I need to get moving if I want change.


----------

